# Bachmann Trolly



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We received some of the new trolleys today. I was thinking someone would have taken a good look at them by now.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

Tried to look them up on your site. They must not be posted there as yet.

Did you mean that you thought they should have been given a product review by now?

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, I thought someone would have done some kind of a review. New items seem to hit the East Coast first. We should get them listed on our store site. We have several sold over the phone.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, OK. Have not seen any as yet, but perhaps at ECLSTS in York, PA there will be a Bachmann booth.

I have read that they are supposed to be 1:29, which does not work too well for me. Mine are currently all 1:24 by HLW.

Hope that they sell well for you. I know that there are a lot of folks who prefer 1:29.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Treeman said:


> We received some of the new trolleys today. I was thinking someone would have taken a good look at them by now.


What would you like to know? 

Stan


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Ahh, those trolleys. The new 1:29 ones. 
They are listed as 'Sold out' on the Bachmann website. 


































Andrew


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw Bachmann at the TCA show here in Denver last week. They didn't have any to show, saying they were expecting them "any day." Apparently they were right. I'll have to keep my eyes open at Caboose Hobbies to see when they show up there. 

Later,

K


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Odd that they show them as sold out, as they are a new product just now arriving at dealers. They will definitely be at the ECLSTS and said to be 1/29

Stanley, I don't want to open these up that I have sold, so you could tell us what provision they have for DCC or RC.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a feeling every item that Bachmann has no stock of is displayed as 'Sold out'.
Even new unreleased items are. I recall the same with Toby before he was released.
They may not have updated their website with the newly available stock yet.

Andrew


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Treeman said:


> Odd that they show them as sold out, as they are a new product just now arriving at dealers. They will definitely be at the ECLSTS and said to be 1/29
> 
> Stanley, I don't want to open these up that I have sold, so you could tell us what provision they have for DCC or RC.


Mike

The Bachmann store generally uses the rather strange approach of showing sold out when it should be listed as arriving soon. I suspect they simply have not had the time to update the site to reflect that it has arrived.

The underside of the streetcar has a cover with 4 screws which when removed provides access to the circuit board. The Streetcar uses a 21MTC standard interface and also has an 8 pin adaptor. 

For RC use there are solder pads. The space is small so if using RC you will need to put a lot of the items inside the car body itself.

Stan









Link to full size image

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13032246033/sizes/o/


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The picture posted here look some what like arista-craft.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Aristo's are PCC, rounded top front and back, the Bachmann have a different shape, more square.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the look of the AristoCraft ones better but that's just because it reminds me of an old Diamond Reo bus we had on the farm when I was a kid. 
At night I would jump from the roof of that old bus onto the roof of the outhouse when we had visitors. It used to freak them out big time. 
All is left now is the brass bell which I still have. Ding Ding!



















Andrew


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I just ordered a Peter Witt...hoping for good things 

Jeff C


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

pete said:


> The picture posted here look some what like arista-craft.


Pete:

They do look somewhat alike, as they are both trolley cars!

Same as a Chevy looks somewhat like a Ford, because they are both are automobiles.



Happy RRing,

Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Mike;
> 
> Tried to look them up on your site. They must not be posted there as yet.
> 
> ...


We now have them listed.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't have the Aristo trolley, but some have said it was on the small side of 1/29 or perhaps 1/32. Has anyone seen the Peter Witt in person or next to the Aristo trolly. I would guess it to be rare for these two to be on the same system, but curious.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a ariso streetcar and yes it seemed small sold it and got a lgb streetcar big difference also big price difference. Jerry b fords and chevy do not look a like that is a insult to chevy,s. Now the mopar response.


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I just received my Bachmann Peter Witt in the mail today. First impressions are extremely positive--it looks great and runs well on my test track. It should match up nicely with the Aristo PCC.

It is shocking to see the difference between the Bachmann model and the LGB streetcar--the Peter Witt is tiny by comparison. 

Jeff C


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Jeff, Is it, Peter Witt, roughly the same size as Aristo's?


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Wish I could tell you for sure, but I don't own the Aristo PCC. But I have seen the Aristo model, and I feel that it would match up well with the Peter Witt.

The LGB streetcar is just huge by comparison to either of the other two cars.

Jeff C


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Jeff, Saw one today, it is the same size/scale as Aristo's. More square so looks a fraction bulkier, but definately same scale. I would say it looks more classic, the doors open and are sprung so they snap back to closed! Detail is nice, saw the LA "yellow Cars"model and the paint was nice, not sure if prototypically exact. Did Pacific Electric in LA run Peter Witt Cars Anyone?


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"Did Pacific Electric in LA run Peter Witt Cars Anyone?"

Wikipedia says Los Angeles Ry, yes, doesn't mention PE, so presumably no.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The size difference between 1:29 and 1:22.5 is about 1/3 increase in size. LGB tend to also stretch their proportions so everything looks good together therefore their streetcar's roof may be a little higher than scale too.

Andrew


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Remember also that streetcars were smaller than "normal" railroad equipment. The prototype PCC car measured only 8' wide and 46' long, which is actually much more in line with narrow gauge passenger equipment. So if you're used to the overall size of large scale models in general--yeah--the PCC car is going to look small. 

The Aristo model is pretty much spot on in 1:29 for the PCC trolley (8' x 46'). The Peter Witt came in at 8' 4" x 44', so if Bachmann's is likewise 1:29, it should fit right in with the Aristo PCC car.

Here's a link to a site that shows a photo of both the Peter Witt and PCC trolleys. 

http://www.tmny.org/tmny8361.html

Later,

K


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The PCC and the Bachmann are very close to the same length both about 19 inches. The PCC is about 1/4" narrower 3 1/4"


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That's pretty much right on the money for width (8' 4"), but a scale 2' longer than the one cited in the link I posted. I found *a link to another Peter Witt car* whose length is 47', so still right in the ballpark. As I learned just from reading the various sites this morning, "Peter Witt" refers to the _style_ of car with a center "Pay as you enter" door where the conductor was stationed. This style was then built by different manufacturers over the years with slightly different lengths, window configurations, seating capacities, etc. 

I believe I read that the specific prototype for the B'mann car is at either the B&O railroad museum or the National Capitol Trolley Museum. 

Later,

K


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for lookin Astray, I couldn't find it in red either. It does look good in Yellow/Green. Hans @ Gold Coast has one if you haven't seen it in person yet.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm going to buy one just because it's 1/29th scale , should be OK I think.

Boo


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

*21 Pin DCC Decoder and Sound for Bachmann Peter Witt Trolley*

What the currently available (in stock) choices for purchasing a 21 Pin DCC Decoder and preferable with Sound for Bachmann Peter Witt Trolley?

Bryan


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Remember that the Bachmann is 1/29 and the LGB could be anything.
But the LGB does have the WOW factor when sound equipt 
Bachmann is doing a great job for 1/29 and looking forward to seeing what they have planned next. Would be Great if they could do a Largescale Triplex that worked. I really like them loco's. 

Boo


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I started a thread somewhere on finding the 21 pin decoder... the answer was either Zimo or ESU I think. It's here somewhere.

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Following up, I am putting my results on my web site, there's more to this socket than meets the eye:

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/bachmann-motive-power/peter-witt-trolley


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Greg,
Thank you for posting a link to your web site that investigated my question above on DCC decoder for the Bachmann trolley. My long delay replying since March 2014, when I last felt almost normal, is due to my leukemia, including over 5 months in Seattle last year for clinical studies. Did the 21 pin Zimo decoder work out for you?
Bryan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have not tried the other variant to the one that burned up.

I will get to it... I have been remiss in my duties, but others have reported that the other variant works. I want to validate the actual pin connections to see why the one we used self destructed.

Greg


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

bdelmo said:


> Greg,
> Thank you for posting a link to your web site that investigated my question above on DCC decoder for the Bachmann trolley. My long delay replying since March 2014, when I last felt almost normal, is due to my leukemia, including over 5 months in Seattle last year for clinical studies. Did the 21 pin Zimo decoder work out for you?
> Bryan


After Greq reported a problem last summer I asked Zimo for assistance.

Zimo produces 2 versions of its 21 pin MTC decoder that differ in how they handle the extra functions. They are labeled version C and Version D.

The Version C decoders follow the standards. The version D decoders have traditional function outputs and do not follow the standards.

Greg used a version D decoder which is not compatible with the 21MCT standard interface in the Bachmann Peter Witt.

The correct decoder for the Peter Witt is the Version C decoder. I have been running a version C decoder in my Peter Witt with no problems since August. It there is room in our car I will bring it to Springfield this weekend to run on the NHGRS layout.

As a result of the confusion Greg encountered, both Bachmann and Zimo revised their documentation so that the problem Greg encountered can be avoided in the future.

Hopefully Greg will update his page to correct the information presented.

Stan Ames

Note: The ESU 21MTC decoder is also a very good alternative for the Peter Witt


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice if Bachmann came out with another 1/29 streetcar...maybe something older, to represent the typical city car that was phased out by the Witt and PCC cars.

Jeff C


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree. I might add, a trolley that looks good going in either direction would be nice for point-point lines. The PW and PCC both seem to be directional to me.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Why don't you make the suggestion over at the Bachmann site. People are always expressing their wants on the large scale forum over there.

There is a better chance someone from Bachmann will see it.


LGB has (had) a nice bi-directional trolley (I think it is based on the New Orleans trolley).

Chuck


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

But Chuck if people did that...old threads like this would just wither on the vine and die. Yeah...I see your point haha 
The LGB trolley is very nice but it is not 1:29 scale....I'd probably let the scale slide if I could find a deal.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Knowing LGB, It is quite probable that some part of it is 1:29.

Since trolleys tend to run in isolation, I think that an LGB New Orleans trolley could pass a Bachmann PW on a layout and any difference in scale probably wouldn't be that noticeable. The difference in vintage should be enough mask any scale difference.

Chuck


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

chuck n said:


> Knowing LGB, It is quite probable that some part of it is 1:29.
> 
> Since trolleys tend to run in isolation, I think that an LGB New Orleans trolley could pass a Bachmann PW on a layout and any difference in scale probably wouldn't be that noticeable. The difference in vintage should be enough mask any scale difference.
> 
> Chuck



I own a LGB NOPS trolley and the Bachmann Peter Witt--to my eye they don't look good together at all as the LGB model is massive when compared to the Bachmann model.

Your idea about posting on the Bachmann forum is a good one. I'll make sure to do that. 

Jeff C


----------

